# Chevy cruze 2014 Electrical issues



## HectorC (Jan 14, 2019)

I have read on this issue with the ground wire that goes from the battery to the body, that it needs to be replaced, the whole wire, the connections might look good, but the ground wire is the culprit. Good Luck!! 

Thanks,


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

This^^^

Start with the negative batt cable, the problem is a crimp defect. Connection may look clean and tight but the intermittent crimp connectivity causes lots of electrical gremlins.


----------



## timthetim823 (Jan 14, 2019)

I booked an appointment to get it to replace but in the meantime, I threw a ground wire from the battery terminal to the body of the car to see if that stops anything and so far it has fixed the issue but I know it is only a temp fix until the dealership replaces the wire.


----------



## timthetim823 (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi, Hector, thanks for the advice and your post had me thinking so, I put a ground wire from the battery terminal to the body of the car to see if that fixes anything and it has stopped the issues for now but I am going to get my car to the dealership asap! 

Thank you,

Timothy


----------



## HectorC (Jan 14, 2019)

timthetim823 said:


> Hi, Hector, thanks for the advice and your post had me thinking so, I put a ground wire from the battery terminal to the body of the car to see if that fixes anything and it has stopped the issues for now but I am going to get my car to the dealership asap!
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Timothy


Cool!! Hope everything works out for you... this morning while driving to work, I heard a pop under the hood and lost all turbo power.... now I have to figure out what's wrong with mine... It seems that these cars have so many problems...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Remove and clean the two primary battery cables by dropping them into a mixture of vinegar and baking soda.
Once cleaned and dried, grease the terminals and cable ends with dielectric grease. 
Keep the connections tight. 
Keep them covered if possible. 
Check on them occasionally 
Perform the voltage drop test on the cables to be sure you do not have any defective ones.

This is a pic of my positive terminal. Caused by a defective battery.










*Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable*

*HOW TO: Installation of the Big 3 Cruze Kit*


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Somehow I dropped this video out of the last post:


----------

